# empty speaker cabs?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know of a good cab maker in the GTA. I've seen one guy on Kijiji but I don't like the look of them. I have the speakers already. Looking for closed back and as close to marshall style as I can get.

Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Saxon Cabs can build either for you I beleive


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Saxon Cabs can build either for you I beleive


+1 - I have a Saxon 2x12 and I'm going to get Tim to build me a 1x12 in the next little bit as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

We are not in the GTA but our shipping prices are pretty good. We have most of the Marshall colors. Marshall has a strangle on grill cloth which makes their styles VERY expensive but we do have black and small weave cane. we alaso have a bluesbreaker style 212
www.voltageamps.ca


----------

